# Hypnotherapy & Spirituality



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Evens sans the official forum, I will continue to promote and give testimonial to the relief I have achieved with the use of Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio 100 Hypnotherapy program. No medication could ever touch what the relaxation and focus of the hypno did for me.Combining what I learned in the hypnotherapy with what I've been recently taking in spiritually .... has made an incredible positive difference in my life.I just want to say that where there once was pain, there is now hope.Something else that is so very important to good health is that I have learned to stop blaming others for everything from soup to nuts. We brew our own soups and store our own nuts.....







It is my honest belief that if more people would look at the plank in their own eye instead of tromping on the speck in someone else's eye... the world would be a better place... and IBS might cease to exist...  Evie


----------

